Ask HN: I am a programmer. How do I go about learning and applying AI? - flyankur
======
ignorantguy
you can start here!!
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/5z8110/d_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/5z8110/d_a_super_harsh_guide_to_machine_learning/)

~~~
flyankur
Thanks

